# 6 Hunters Seeking Land to Lease



## lthammerhead (Jan 30, 2010)

6 South Florida hunters are looking for approximately 1400-2000 acres to lease for Quality Deer Management.  Seeking land preferably in south, central Georgia however we'll consider other surrounding areas.  We're not interested in joining existing club. If you have this property or know anybody who does, please call Mike at (561) 339-5786.


----------



## roscoe54 (Jan 30, 2010)

If you don't find anything on here put a Ad in a County you would like to hunt it work for me. Go to HomeTownNews-Georgia

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## lthammerhead (Feb 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## lthammerhead (Feb 14, 2010)

still searching


----------



## MagSPot (Feb 16, 2010)

i got 200 ACRES THAT I HUNT AND WITH LET ALL U HUNT JUST BE ME ALSO WIKES COUNTY


----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 16, 2010)

I know it doesn't quite meet your size criteria, but lilbit2004 has a great piece of property near Swainsboro. It's 973 acres and has been QDM in the past. He may have some other land to get you up to 1400-2000 acres and he is a great guy to deal with.  It is very diverse and lots of deer and turkey sign. Lots of places to put food plots-with those in place it would be a real producer.  I posted in his thread on 2-11 about the property.


----------



## lthammerhead (Feb 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## lthammerhead (Mar 8, 2010)

still looking for lease. Thanks for the leads so far but not a match for us.


----------

